# Speeding ticket question



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

I posted this on another thread but then saw the Ask A cop section.

I recently received a citation on i-91 for speeding. On the citation both Lidar and Estimated are circled. What does estimated mean? If the office was using Lidar and lidar is accurate then why would he estimate my speed?

Just to be clear, I admit I was speeding and I am paying the fine since I am out of state. I am just curious as to the explaination of the estimated since I have never rec'd a ticket in Mass until now.

thanks in advance for the replys.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Just for practice. It's like a game, we like to guess how fast you are going and then check with the Radar/Lidar. It's like the guess your weight game at the carni.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

cute answer, thanks! As I stated, im not looking to fight the ticket and I admit I was speeding. I am just curious as to why the estimated is circled.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

It's a BAD MISTAKE, make sure you appeal it, twice. How dare he enter ESTIMATED, you'll win, appeal it quick, remember you only have 20 days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Maybe I should I appeal it. If the officer used the lidar gun as well as you can read then I am sure he used it incorrectly. Do you not understand the part of not me just paying it but just wanting to know what the estimated was for???


----------



## evanbr33 (Mar 12, 2005)

Prior to activating the Lidar unit, the Trooper estimated how fast you were going based on his training and experience, then pressed the button down to confirm his 'estimate' through the Lidar...that way, if he estimates you were going 80 and the Lidar comes back saying 45, he knows something is wrong w/ the unit or visa versa.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank You for the explaination. That was helpful. Glad to see there is at least one person that could be helpful.

Thanks again.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sorry avega, but none of us on this board are qualified to answer your questions. If you would like your question answered, you will have to go direct with Delta784. She is the only one on this board that will be able to answer your question properly.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

*SLOW Down On My Highways!!*

Then You Won't Have To Ask These Stupid Questions.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Mongo I miss you when you're off on your benders....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wgciv said:


> I'm sorry avega, but none of us on this board are qualified to answer your questions. If you would like your question answered, you will have to go direct with Delta784. She is the only one on this board that will be able to answer your question properly.


She ?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

uh oh


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Stand by to stand by!!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

To quote the late, great Judge Smails, 
_*"Wellllll, we're waiting!!!"*_


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## NPDSO (Mar 21, 2007)

"Stand by to stand by!!"


Standing by to stand by SIR!


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

Mongo said:


> *SLOW Down On My Highways!!*
> 
> Then You Won't Have To Ask These Stupid Questions.


I believe the public throughways in Massachusetts belong to the Commonwealth, not the police.

I know you fellas like to give a good ribbing to Speeding Ticket questions, but c'mon now!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Minion said:


> I believe the public throughways in Massachusetts belong to the Commonwealth, not the police.
> 
> I know you fellas like to give a good ribbing to Speeding Ticket questions, but c'mon now!


* Maybe so but I wouldnt try explaining that to the trooper that has you pulled over at 2 am.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

EVANBR33 has the correct answer - Police will often estimate speed before using RADAR or LIDAR - If it seems you are speeding (again, based on his training and experience), then they use RADAR or LIDAR to get an accurate measurement before stoping you.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

EVANBR33 does have the correct answer....Delta784 is not the only one who can answer speeding/law enforcement questions...there are other cops on these forums...,knowing, and working with, Delta784, I know he can answer most of the questions on these forums, but so can a lot of us.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Minion said:


> I believe the public throughways in Massachusetts belong to the Commonwealth, not the police.


Negative. They belong to us -- especially the "passing lane"; so move over.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

[-( :-#


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok the question has been answered I think this can be put to bed.


----------

